# snow blower won't work!!



## forestdweller (Jul 21, 2005)

Hopefully someone here can lend me a bit of advice. I went out to do some snowblowing lastnight. I have a walk behind snowblower. 

The engine starts up fine, runs perfectly. Only one thing...it won't blow snow! When I press the level down to engage the auger it just makes this loud squealing noise, but won't turn.

Any advice on what can be happening?

Thanks.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

The squealing noise is a v belt that engaging to the drive pulley but is not being allowed to turn because of some obstruction at the driven pulley. This could be a physical obstruction such as a limb or rock lodged within the drive area. More likely its a lack of lubrication on the driven pulley's shaft. With the engine off try to turn the snow throwing area by hand, not sure what its called, we don,t have much use for snow blower here in Florida.


----------



## forestdweller (Jul 21, 2005)

Moonpups-I guess you wouldn't have much use for a snowblower in Florida..thanks for the chuckle!

Well, last night I cleaned out all of the snow around the auger and tried to turn it manually (with it off, of course). I could jiggle it about 2 inches frontwards and reverse, but could not actually turn it, or rotate it. I couldn't see anything obstructing it, although I did hit a few big lumps of frozen horse poop on the weekend, but I wouldn't think that would do any damage? Maybe I should take a better look at it tonight.

I guess I should've listened and watched my dad more when I was a little girl when he was working on stuff (he's a mechanic by trade). Could've learned alot more than I do now!!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

try getting it warmed up heated shop freinds garage basement over a floor drain if you can get it there whatever once it has thawed you will either be able go right away or see what else is holdiing you up
it is not usualy the auger for me it is the part that spins very fast and throse the snow out the shoot the name slips me at the moment


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

There maybe some ice blocking the rotation....heat of the motor could melt snow left inside the blower after its last use.

If you don't have a warm place to thaw it out, try putting it in the sun and letting the motor run to help generate some heat.


----------



## forestdweller (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok, well it's supposed to warm up this weekend, so I'll sit it out in the sun and take another look at it. 

Is the impeller supposed to be able to turn freely if the engine is off?


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Yes, if the drive belt is DISengaged.


----------



## forestdweller (Jul 21, 2005)

Sorry Bill, but this may be a dumb question, but do you have to manually disengage the drive belt to be able to do this? Or is the drive belt automatically disengaged when the engine is turned off?


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Take the cover off and look at your V belt.
If ya throw horse turds with yer snowblower ya brobably threw the belt.  


What make is it?


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

forestdweller said:


> Sorry Bill, but this may be a dumb question, but do you have to manually disengage the drive belt to be able to do this? Or is the drive belt automatically disengaged when the engine is turned off?


When you start the engine, the auger doesn't turn until you move a lever to engage the belt that connects the engine pulley to the auger pulley, then the auger turns. Be sure that lever is in the 'no spin the auger' position. Go back to your first post to find the lever... LOL


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

Check for the shear-bolt. Had that problem on a friend's blower years ago. The shear-bolt broke and was squealing as it spun around the driveshaft. After he fixed that, the little transmission in the auger area went. That was a few years later. But that was making a squeal/groaning noise. Could also be an ideler pulley has frozen/seized up causing drive belt to slip. Mike


----------



## Yeti (Nov 3, 2006)

I had a 48" blower on my 317 JD and it blew the shear bolt when I caught a 20 oz. plastic bottle in it blowing along the road. it sure didn't take much to break it.
I also have to agree, something is blocking the impeller or the belt is off. good luck sorting it out


----------

